# Program like GEOSETTER?



## Malte_P (Mar 28, 2013)

first, i like geosetter a lot.. but it´s afwull slow with 16 bit TIF files.
it works fine with JPG´s but is a snail when working with TIF files.

for a folder with 200-300 TIF files it needs ages to create/display the thumbnails (i7 [email protected] MHz, 24 GB ram, 250 GB Samsung SSD).

i have talked to the author a while ago and it seems that will not change, as the display engine he uses is not coded by him. 
it´s really sad that it takes so long, especially as my TIF files have thumbnails included already.

so is there a program that is *as good* as geosetter but faster displaying images?

this question is for those who know geosetter and what it can do.
please don´t recommend some crap GPS tagging tool that has not even 30% of geosetters features.


----------



## Botts (Apr 2, 2013)

Does the suggestion have to be Windows compatible?


----------



## polarhannes (Apr 2, 2013)

Which specific functionality is most important for you?
I wrote lots of useful scripts a long time ago using exiftool. My scripts are working using windows' send to... function.
Geosetter does make use of exiftool so maybe it would be faster to use a native exiftool script instead of Geosetter.As far as I remember there is a switch for batch operations...


----------



## RadCad22 (Apr 3, 2013)

I use GPicSync. But only on Jpegs and only a few at a time. I do like it better than GEOSETTER.

All I can say is give it a try.


----------



## Botts (Apr 9, 2013)

HoudahGEO for OS X is phenomenal, but obviously not Windows compatible.


----------

